# Official College Basketball Thread-2011/2012



## Sycamore624

Now that hoops season is in full motion here is where we can talk college hoops that's non- ISU or MVC related.


----------



## Sycamore624

Hoops marathon all day and night on ESPN!

Purdue barely beats High Point


----------



## TreeTop

I watched the first half of the UNI/St. Mary's game last night, since it started at 11pm PST.  The Panthers were down 13 at the half due to 9minutes of scoring only 4 points at the end of the half.  Ended up losing by 16.

I love it when mid-majors play on ESPN and The Deuce.


----------



## Sycamore624

Vandy struggling again, this time with Bucknell...they lead 37-34 in 2nd half


----------



## Sycamore624

Vandy is now opened up a big lead


----------



## ISUCC

Eastern Illinois just won at Northern Illinois, so that's good. I was looking at EIU's schedule and it's very favorable for them, they could very well be 8-1 going into their game at Northwestern later this year

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/basketball/teams/ead

meanwhile, UL-Monroe is now 0-4

Ball State plays IUPUI Weds. in Muncie, that should be a good game also.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jays are hammering Iowa at the half--shooting about 60%.


----------



## Callmedoc

Sycamore Proud said:


> Jays are hammering Iowa at the half--shooting about 60%.



Score?


----------



## Eleven

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Score?



Blue Jays just won by about 30...  Late "who cares" points make it 82-59


----------



## Callmedoc

Eleven said:


> Blue Jays just won by about 30...  Late "who cares" points make it 82-59



Question of the day is then; are the Jays that good or are the hawk eyes the SIU of the Big ten?


----------



## agrinut

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Question of the day is then; are the Jays that good or are the hawk eyes the SIU of the Big ten?



They are that good, no offense to the trees but their size is going to be tough on them, as it will most the valley. It helped that they couldn't miss from outside.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> Eastern Illinois just won at Northern Illinois, so that's good. I was looking at EIU's schedule and it's very favorable for them, they could very well be 8-1 going into their game at Northwestern later this year
> 
> http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/basketball/teams/ead
> 
> meanwhile, UL-Monroe is now 0-4
> 
> Ball State plays IUPUI Weds. in Muncie, that should be a good game also.


Ball State should hammer IUPUI.


----------



## rapala

I watched about half of the game and the Jays looked tough, but man does Iowa stink.   They are in for a long year.  Yes Dougie is and the big guy has trimmed down.  The will be a challenge for everyone in the conference.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

rapala said:


> I watched about half of the game and the Jays looked tough, but man does Iowa stink.   They are in for a long year.  Yes Dougie is and the big guy has trimmed down.  The will be a challenge for everyone in the conference.



I watched parts of it and agree with your observations.  Most teams in the Valley will be lucky to split with them.


----------



## ISUCC

WSU had an off day and lost to Temple in OT, while UNI did beat Northern Colorado. 

More MVC games tomorrow...


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State beat Rutgers (Big East), UNI will defeat WCU

Bradley is in the process of losing to Wofford, who has not won a D-I game yet.


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest tonight

Illinois State gets to play Illinois in Cancun (on CBS college sports TV at 9:30)

Evansville plays a hapless Illinois-Chicago team

Ball State is hosting IUPUI (and winning 37-25 at halftime)

EIU is hosting Eureka (non D-I)

Gardner-Webb is POUNDING Butler 50-35 at halftime


----------



## Bones

I love that Butler score so much I want to marry it.


----------



## ISUCC

Butler has come all the way back to lead with about 4 min. left

UE is cruising, EIU is cruising, BSU by 6 with 2 min. left in Muncie


----------



## ISUCC

BSU wins 69-62 (good for ISU)

Evansville has choked away their lead over UI-C, losing 35-27 at halftime

EIU is cruising yet. 

Butler won by 2, G-W scored 16 points in the 2nd half, that's it


----------



## ISUCC

other games of interest today

Green Bay is just getting HAMMERED at Virginia, 62-37, 2 min. left there. 

Creighton is rolling over Campbell

UNI won over Rice

SIU is playing Chicago State (both winless)

Bradley is playing Wisconsin, WI should win easily

WSU is playing UAB in Wichita


----------



## Sycamore624

UNLV takes down #1 UNC


----------



## Sycamore624

Butler tipping off at IU


----------



## Sycamore624

IU beats Butler 75-59


----------



## Derek

IU is much improved, Zeller makes a heck of a difference but the kids that really have impressed me are Oladipo and Sheehey. They havent played anybody of note, well Butler, but this Butler team is nowhere near Butler of the last two years, still well coached but young. I think you'll see what IU really is against NC State and UK. That will be the test to see where they are. Some IU fans seem to think they will finish in the top half of the big ten, we shall see. They are better. But with that recruiting class they have coming in next year, they will be back in the top four or so in the conference consistently after this season...just my opinion.


----------



## ISUCC

other games of interest tonight

Illinois State easily over Chicago State

Drake getting crushed at Boise State

MSU lost at Oral Roberts

UNI beat Iowa State

Creighton plays at San Diego State later

Minnesota is up 20-15 on Va. Tech

Buffalo destroyed Old Spice Classic winner Dayton 84-55

EIU and Maine are going to OT in Charleston


----------



## ISUCC

Eastern Illinois moves to 4-2 with an OT win over Maine

IU looked impressive in their win over NC State, that Zeller is pretty good. 

at the half VT is up 3 on Minnesota 28-25, MN lost Mbakwe and Sampson is out tonight as well.


----------



## ISUCC

Both Creighton AND Minnesota won last night! Good wins that will help us and the MVC!!


----------



## ISUCC

Texas Tech and UW-Green Bay both won last night, so makes ISU look better.


----------



## ISUCC

Fairfield won last night, over Niagara, to move to 4-4, Vanderbilt lost to Louisville in OT at Louisville to drop to 5-3


----------



## Sycamore624

Vandy put up a hell of a fight at Louisville..great game! Like I posted in the other thread Vandy is now also without their center Josh Henderson.


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest to ISU today

Minnesota is looking real good against USC in the 2nd half, maybe losing Mbakwe won't kill them after all? 

UNI is pounding Colorado State in the MVC-MWC challenge in the 2nd half

EIU is down 1 to Stony Brook at halftime in Charleston

Ball State up on UT-Martin by 7 at the half

Green Bay hosts Loyola (IL) later

UL-Monroe hosts Louisiana Tech later

and the other MVC games:

Bradley at Wyoming
TCU at UE
Air Force at Drake
UNC-W at Illinois State
MSU at New Mexico

this day has the potential to be VERY good for the MVC IF we can win this challenge. 

:sycamores:


----------



## ISUCC

UNI won by 6

MVC leads challenge 2-0

Minnesota won easily

Ball State is going to win easily

EIU up 2 with 3 min. left there.


----------



## Sycamore624

Purdue blows huge lead at #11 Xavier and loses by 3


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State loses to 0-5 UNC-W in Normal, bad loss

UE and TCU in a close game

Drake up on Air Force by 6 with a little over 3 min. left. 

Butler loses to Valpo in OT earlier today


----------



## ISUCC

Evansville and TCU going to OT

Drake trying to hang on over Air Force, 1 min. left, DU by 3

MSU down 15-2 at New Mexico already


----------



## ISUCC

Drake wins 62-60

MVC leading 3-0 in the challenge!


----------



## ISUCC

Evansville loses in OT 70-68

MVC still leading 3-1


----------



## ISUCC

Two BIG games in the MVC today, 

UNLV at WSU 4pm (we need a win to tie the MVC-MWC series)

Nebraska at Creighton 5pm (on ESPN3)

NEED 2 wins today from WSU and CU to make up for the 4 losses last night. 

Listening to the WSU game on shocker radio, damn, that place is LOUD! What an environment! 
http://www.shockerradio.com/listen/

other games:

Fairfield at Canisius 5pm

Old Spice winner Dayton got BLOWN OUT at Murray State 75-58


----------



## Sycamore624

IU struggling with Stetson


----------



## Callmedoc

WSU really reaming unlv 82-64


----------



## Sycamore624

Very impressive for the Shockers after what UNLV did to UNC


----------



## Callmedoc

Not that unlv isn't a good team but it was a bit of a perfect storm for them to beat UNC in basically a home game that was basically their super bowl.


----------



## ISUCC

TWO big wins for the MVC today as WSU took down UNLV to even the MVC-MWC challenge at 4, and CU taking down Nebraska by 10. A bit of a relief after what happened last night in the MVC


----------



## ISUCC

Fairfield did beat Canisius today to move to 5-4 on the season 

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncb/recap?gameId=313382099


----------



## ISUCC

Boise State playing another ISU tonight in Idaho State. They better win by at least 20, this ISU is putrid!


----------



## ISUCC

Boise State won 79-55 over Idaho State, so they continue to blow people out of their gym.


----------



## bsustu

ISUCC said:


> Boise State won 79-55 over Idaho State, so they continue to blow people out of their gym.



It wasn't the prettiest game for the broncos. I think we actually had a worse shooting % than Idaho State, not by much though. But 12-29 from 3 helped us out, even if we did have a stretch of missing 6 in a row in the 2nd half. The 7-13 in the first half gave us a bit of a lead and kept us there, but it was a struggle. We cut down on turnovers in the 2nd half which helped us pull away.

should be a good one tomorrow vs. Portland. Hope people show up. another poor showing by bronco fans. 3,300 last night. sad honestly.


----------



## ISUCC

still football season in Boise though, I suspect once MWC play starts attendance will improve, at least I would HOPE it would. There will be some stellar teams coming to Boise for MWC play. 



bsustu said:


> It wasn't the prettiest game for the broncos. I think we actually had a worse shooting % than Idaho State, not by much though. But 12-29 from 3 helped us out, even if we did have a stretch of missing 6 in a row in the 2nd half. The 7-13 in the first half gave us a bit of a lead and kept us there, but it was a struggle. We cut down on turnovers in the 2nd half which helped us pull away.
> 
> should be a good one tomorrow vs. Portland. Hope people show up. another poor showing by bronco fans. 3,300 last night. sad honestly.


----------



## bsustu

ISUCC said:


> still football season in Boise though, I suspect once MWC play starts attendance will improve, at least I would HOPE it would. There will be some stellar teams coming to Boise for MWC play.



very true. Last year the only games we got above 6k were Utah State(8825), Nevada (6473), Idaho(12193), and San Jose State(6286).. All were January or later. So, i'm sure football has something to do with it, but, in our 2 home CBI games last season (Austin Peay and Evansville), attendance was a combined 8597... So, 4 out of the 9 home games had 6k or more people, I suppose that's ok when you look at it like that. Could certainly be worse.

hopefully you're right though.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bsustu said:


> very true. Last year the only games we got above 6k were Utah State(8825), Nevada (6473), Idaho(12193), and San Jose State(6286).. All were January or later. So, i'm sure football has something to do with it, but, in our 2 home CBI games last season (Austin Peay and Evansville), attendance was a combined 8597... So, 4 out of the 9 home games had 6k or more people, I suppose that's ok when you look at it like that. Could certainly be worse.
> 
> hopefully you're right though.



Trust me, we feel your pain when it comes to trying to fill an arena to see a good basketball team...:hug:


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest to ISU tonight

Evansville @ North Carolina (NOW) on ESPNU

Texas Tech @ TCU (TCU just won at Evansville)

Appalachian State @ Minnesota (Gophers still playing well w/o Mbakwe & Sampson)

Northeastern @ Bradley (Northeastern has already beaten SIU)

Iowa @ Northern Iowa (need another BCS win for the MVC)

Ball State @ SIU-E  (BSU seems better now, can't lose to this team hopefully)

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncb/scoreboard?date=20111206&confId=50


----------



## ISUCC

early results from tonight

UNC smashes UE 97-48

TCU over Texas Tech 75-69 (don't think TT is gonna help us at all)

Bradley cruising over Northeastern 56-39

UNI is up on Iowa in the 2nd half (UNI's AD was just on and said UNI's contract with both Iowa & Iowa State ends after this season, so if they lose those 2 games after this year that is gonna be a big loss to their future schedules)

Minnesota and App. State are tied at 42

Ball State is cruising over SIU-E


----------



## ISUCC

Minnesota won again over App. State (the only games they've played away from Williams arena are the 3 games they played in Orlando)

Bradley won over Northeastern

UNI is destroying Iowa, Iowa's coach was ejected after 2 technical fouls called on him. Iowa is awful. 

Ball State should win easily over SIU-E


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

BSU over SIU-E 76-55-Cards now 5-2

The final from Cedar Falls is UNI 80-60


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest tonight (with RPI's according to realtimerpi.com), our RPI today is 31 by the way

UW Green Bay (102) @ Wisconsin

Vanderbilt (18) @ Davidson

Illinois State (253) @ Morehead State (on Comcast Chicago NOW)

Wichita State (40) @ Tulsa

Oakland City @ EIU (125)

WKU @ Southern Illinois (299)

Portland @ Boise State (139)

Oklahoma State @ Missouri State (48) (on ESPNU at 9pm EST)


----------



## ISUCC

one other note, the combined records of teams we have played so far this season is 40-25, so we've had a pretty good schedule against teams who are, for the most part, doing pretty well, save UL-Monroe (1-7)


----------



## ISUCC

One other game to report on tonight, Old Spice champion Dayton (after getting BLOWN OUT their past 2 games) seems to have gotten back on track as they're up at halftime on #15 Alabama 38-27


----------



## ISUCC

some game updates from tonight

Illinois State hung on and won at Morehead State 78-73 (remember we have to play @ Morehead State next year for having them play at our place for Bracketbusters last season)

EIU beat Oakland City

Old Spice champion Dayton hung on and beat #15 Alabama to get back on track

Vanderbilt won @ Davidson by 4

UW-Green Bay got destroyed at Wisconsin

WSU won by 10 @ Tulsa

SIU lost to WKU by 7 (good thing they at least beat Chicago State)

Boise State up 5 at the half over Portland

Missouri State up 7 at half over Oklahoma State (Weems is TOUGH!)


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Xavier 39  Duke of the midwest 23 at the half.


----------



## ISUCC

Butler is going to really struggle this year, they are not looking good are they?? 



Sycamore Proud said:


> Xavier 39  Duke of the midwest 23 at the half.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Butler is not looking good in the short time I've seen tonight.  Turnovers from the guards,  Smith can't hang onto the ball.  Stephens is frustrated with his players and the officials---got a T just before the end of the half.  It's on ESPN here if you have it available.


----------



## bsustu

Boise State over Portland 92-70.

Was a tough game for the first 25-30 minutes, but Boise pulled away in the end. Only shot 6-19 from 3. Ii'll take 92 points when only making 6 3s. haha. Saturday should be another test. Our 2nd road game! @LSU. Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## ISUCC

only one game of interest tonight

Eastern Michigan @ Drake (RPI 78) at 9:05pm


----------



## Callmedoc

Another one that doesn't have direct impact to us is harvard against uconn..


----------



## ISUCC

Harvard is ranked pretty high in the Mid Major top 25 men's poll. 



Dgreenwell3 said:


> Another one that doesn't have direct impact to us is harvard against uconn..


----------



## ISUCC

Drake down 27-24 at halftime to Eastern Michigan, not a game Drake can afford to lose.


----------



## ISUCC

Drake did win by 7 last night over EMU

Only 1 game of interest tonight (Friday)

Old Dominion plays @* Fairfield* (RPI 86)


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest today:

Creighton @ St. Joseph's

UW-Green Bay @ Marquette

UL-Monroe @ Texas A & M

St. Peter's @ Minnesota

Butler @ Ball State

NC A & T @ Evansville

UW-Milwaukee @ Northern Iowa (boy did their FB team take a beating last night or what??)

Missouri State @ Arkansas - Little Rock

Boise State @ LSU (WHAT? they have to play a road game??)

Eastern Illinois @ Western Illinois

Utah State @ Wichita State

lots to pay attention to today....


----------



## ISUCC

Yuk, off to a bad start today as Creighton loses its' first game at St. Joseph's 80-71, doesn't sound like CU got any help from the refs out east.

not of importance to ISU, but Austin Peay (1-9) just won @ Tennessee 74-70


----------



## ISUCC

*UNI* wins over UW-Milwaukee easily 67-51, UNI is going to be better than everyone thought they would be

*Minnesota* beat St. Peter's 69-47

*Ball State* & Butler in a close one in Muncie, 53-50 BSU, under 4 min. left there.


----------



## ISUCC

*Ball State* (6-2 now) hung on and won over Butler 58-54, makes our win over BSU look better


----------



## bsustu

ISUCC said:


> games of interest today:
> 
> Boise State @ LSU (WHAT? they have to play a road game??)



It's weird having an away game..
LSU's coach is #11 on Boise State's scoring list. Should be interesting. He's 7-1 as a coach vs. Boise as well.


----------



## ISUCC

Missouri State wins at AR-Little Rock 68-60


----------



## Sycamore624

What a wild day in college hoops. Both #1 & #2 lose and a huge brawl in Cincy.


----------



## Callmedoc

North Carolina trails long beach (I think state?) 51 45.


----------



## landrus13

Creighton lost to Saint Joseph's 80-71.

UNC rallied and beat LBSU 84-78.


----------



## Sycamore624

St. Joe's is a tough road game for anyone


----------



## Sycamore624

E'ville beats North Carolina A&T 81-63
Wichita State beats Utah State 83-76
UNI over Milwaukee 67-51


----------



## ISUCC

Texas A & M beat UL-Monroe

Western Illinois beat Eastern Illinois

LSU over Boise State by 19 (BSU held to 45 points)

Marquette will beat UW-Green Bay


----------



## bsustu

that's why we don't play road games.. 29.8% from the field. So, our 2 road games, we've shot 30.6% (34/111). annnnnnd that's why no one here cares about basketball I guess. Heck, on the season we average(d) 47points in the 2nd half alone.


----------



## Derek

In other news, IU knocked off UK. Guess they're pretty decent.


----------



## Callmedoc

Derek said:


> In other news, IU knocked off UK. Guess they're pretty decent.



Now we just need to get them back on our schedule.


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest today (Sunday)

New Hampshire @ *Fairfield *

*Southern Illinois* @ Western Michigan (something's gotta give in this game)

Boise State had better learn how to win road games...........


----------



## ISUCC

*Fairfield* did win over New Hampshire

*Southern Illinois* lost again to Western Michigan, that program is beyond repairable

Old Spice champion Dayton (after beating #15 Alabama the other day) barely hung on to beat South Carolina - Upstate by 4 today


----------



## Sycamore624

SIU has hit rock bottom very fast


----------



## ISUCC

totally, and it's not good for the MVC either. They're best shot to get a win the rest of the year is against SIU-E, other than that game they may not win a single game this season. 



Sycamore75 said:


> SIU has hit rock bottom very fast


----------



## Callmedoc

ISUCC said:


> totally, and it's not good for the MVC either. They're best shot to get a win the rest of the year is against SIU-E, other than that game they may not win a single game this season.



Seck will prolly win them two games himself.


----------



## ISUCC

only 1 game of interest to ISU tonight

Nicholls State @ *UL-Monroe*


----------



## ISUCC

UL-Monroe may be as bad as SIU folks, they lost at home to Nicholls State 82-70. 

And we still have to play them again on the 21st.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I hate to be negative, but it seems likely we will play down to their level.  That scares me.


----------



## Bally #50

Sycamore Proud said:


> I hate to be negative, but it seems likely we will play down to their level.  That scares me.


The tendencies are certainly there to do that.


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest tonight:

Michigan Tech @ *UW-Green Bay*

Central Michigan @ *Minnesota*


----------



## Callmedoc

ISUCC said:


> games of interest tonight:
> 
> Michigan Tech @ *UW-Green Bay*
> 
> Central Michigan @ *Minnesota*



There was some talk the other day that Central Michigan may be the best 2 win (Thus far) team in the history of basketball...tough schedule. They beat SIU but they look like one of the MACs best teams this year, Michigan Tech I know nothing about so I hope GB beats em good.


----------



## TreeTop

Dgreenwell3 said:


> There was some talk the other day that Central Michigan may be the best 2 win (Thus far) team in the history of basketball...tough schedule. They beat SIU but they look like one of the MACs best teams this year, Michigan Tech I know nothing about so I hope GB beats em good.



Oops, it's Western Michigan that is the two-win team.  Central Michigan is 4-4.

Too many Michigans.


----------



## ISUCC

UW-Green Bay & Minnesota did both win last night. 

Only one game of interest tonight for ISU

Chicago State @ *Wichita State*


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest tonight (to ISU)

*Bradley* @ George Washington

Northwestern State @* UL-Monroe*


----------



## ISUCC

Bradley wins by 1 on the road at Geo. Washington, good win for them & the MVC

UL-Monroe of course lost to Northwestern State at UL-Monroe no less


----------



## Sycamore624

ISUCC said:


> Bradley wins by 1 on the road at Geo. Washington, good win for them & the MVC
> 
> *UL-Monroe of course lost to Northwestern State at UL-Monroe* no less



Ouch


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest today (for ISU)

*Southern Ill.* @ Northern Ill.

Tenn. Tech @ *Evansville*

Kennesaw State @ *Missouri State*

*Bradley* @ Drexel

*Boise State* @ Denver

Houston Baptist @ *Creighton*

*Drake *@ Iowa


----------



## Callmedoc

Wow...creightons schedule is weak.


----------



## ISUCC

Evansville lost to Tenn. Tech (bad for the MVC, UE looking more and more like a Thursday team)

SIU beat NIU, so 2 wins for SIU now

Missouri State is easily winning against Kennesaw State


----------



## Sycamore624

Purdue blows another big lead and loses to Butler


----------



## bsustu

as a boise state student...

We're absolutely awful on the road. that is all.

Denver 79
Boise 62
final


----------



## ISUCC

for christ's sake, are you kidding me?? Come on Boise, we need you to WIN, not lose to bad teams on the road! 



bsustu said:


> as a boise state student...
> 
> We're absolutely awful on the road. that is all.
> 
> Denver 79
> Boise 62
> final


----------



## ISUCC

also,  Bradley lost @ Drexel today.


----------



## bsustu

ISUCC said:


> for christ's sake, are you kidding me?? Come on Boise, we need you to WIN, not lose to bad teams on the road!



Denver is 8-2 now.. so they aren't "bad".. lost to a used to be ranked Cal team, and to Iona who is the #1 scoring offense.. or was.. 

It just really makes no sense to me. We average almost 88ppg at home. Sure, it's against some not very good teams. I agree with that, but, to then only average 56ppg on the road?

Also, we average 9+ 3s made per game.. we only attempted 10 vs. Denver.. (2-10)..

Have a home game monday vs. Fresno State.. we'll see how that one goes.


----------



## agrinut

Boise looks like a 5th place team out west. They really bad road team, reminds me of the Bears 2 years ago.


----------



## ISUCC

I didn't realize Denver was better this year, they haven't been good in years past. But I agree, Boise is a jekyl and hyde type team. Need to play better on the road. 



bsustu said:


> Denver is 8-2 now.. so they aren't "bad".. lost to a used to be ranked Cal team, and to Iona who is the #1 scoring offense.. or was..
> 
> It just really makes no sense to me. We average almost 88ppg at home. Sure, it's against some not very good teams. I agree with that, but, to then only average 56ppg on the road?
> 
> Also, we average 9+ 3s made per game.. we only attempted 10 vs. Denver.. (2-10)..
> 
> Have a home game monday vs. Fresno State.. we'll see how that one goes.


----------



## ISUCC

Creighton wins easily tonight. 

Drake was down 14 to Iowa at the half on the BTN


----------



## ISUCC

Drake will lose at Iowa

The MVC went 4-3 today, really needed Evansville to win that game vs. Tenn. Tech


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest today (Sunday) for ISU

Norfolk State @ *Illinois Sta*te

*Eastern Illinois* @ Northwestern

Grambling State @ *Texas Tech*


----------



## ISUCC

today:

*Illinois State* won big over Norfolk State

*Texas Tech* wins over Grambling State

*Eastern Illinois* played Northwestern tough, but lost by 15


----------



## landrus13

Later tonight, SIU hosts SIU-Edwardsville.

Creighton is at Tulsa.

Wichita State hosts Newman.

UNI hosts Loras

Missouri State hosts Texas A&M CC


----------



## ISUCC

other games of interest to ISU

*Ball State* @ IUPUI

Fresno State @ *Boise State *(need BSU to keep winning @ home)

*UL-Monroe* @ UNLV (sorry, UL-Monroe has NO shot)

Longwood @ *Vanderbilt* 

the MVC had better go 5-0 tonight too


----------



## ISUCC

programming alert....the SIU-SIU-E game is on espn3


----------



## ISUCC

all 5 MVC schools are winning easily

IUPUI beat *Ball State*

*Vanderbilt* found a team they could easily beat at home in Longwood

UL-Monroe & Boise State play later


----------



## landrus13

IU killed Howard 107-50.


----------



## bsustu

Boise State won 70-63 over Fresno State tonight. Still continued to play sloppy, but, came away with a win which is nice. 

@Iowa on Thursday. uh oh?


----------



## ISUCC

good win last night Boise State! Iowa is AWFUL, if you all are gonna win a road game then this is it!



bsustu said:


> Boise State won 70-63 over Fresno State tonight. Still continued to play sloppy, but, came away with a win which is nice.
> 
> @Iowa on Thursday. uh oh?


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest today (Tuesday)

*Evansville* @ Miami (ohio)

AR Little Rock @* Illinois State*

Western Carolina @ *Bradley*

Ohio @ *UNI* (UNI just played last night too)


----------



## ISUCC

I just now saw this, but Davidson went out to #11 Kansas and won last night.

Vanderbilt went down to Davidson & won in their game right before we played them, so that makes our win over Vandy look that much better.


----------



## landrus13

LSU knocked off #10 Marquette last night also 67-59.


----------



## ISUCC

and Vanderbilt plays @ #10 Marquette in 2 games, be nice to see Vandy go up there and knock off Marquette.


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State & Evansville have both won tonight

UNI is getting hammered by Ohio

Bradley and Western Carolina in a close game.


----------



## ISUCC

UNI got hammered by 17 at home vs. Ohio

Bradley loses at home to Western Carolina

bad night for the MVC at 2-2


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest for ISU Weds.

UL-Monroe @ *Indiana State*

*Eastern Illinois* @ Maine

Lafayette @ *Vanderbilt*

Central Arkansas @ *Drake*


----------



## SycfromBirth

ISUCC said:


> UNI got hammered by 17 at home vs. Ohio
> 
> Bradley loses at home to Western Carolina
> 
> bad night for the MVC at 2-2



While I was hoping that UNI would beat Ohio,  after further review, that loss isn't as bad as what I initially thought.  Ohio's only loss was a close game against Louisville.  

A win would have helped, but the loss isn't the end of the world.


----------



## ISUCC

in games last night

Drake won easily

Vanderbilt was easily

EIU lost @ Maine


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest to ISU today, big day in MVC play!

*SIU* vs. Kansas State (in Hawaii)

*Bradley* @ Michigan

*Missouri State *vs. West Va. (in Las Vegas)

Northwestern @ *Creighton*

*Fairfield* @ Connecticut

Idaho @ *UW-Green Bay*

*Texas Tech* @ Oral Roberts

N. Dak. St. @ *Minnesota*

*Boise State* @ Iowa (great shot for BSU to get 1st road win)

lots to pay attention to today if you're interested


----------



## ISUCC

watching SIU-Kansas State on ESPNU, same tourney we're playing in next year, holy cow SIU is absolutely DREADFUL this year. If anyone loses to them in MVC play their fans are gonna lose it. I've never seen so many bricks in one game.


----------



## ISUCC

SIU lost to Kansas State 83-58, ugly stuff

Bradley tied with Michigan at the half at 33's

UCONN up easily on Fairfield in the first half in that one.


----------



## ISUCC

couple of good games on espn3 right now, at the half CU leads Northwestern by 1 and MSU is tied with West Va. out in Las Vegas. The MVC really needs these 2 wins after losing the first 2 games earlier today


----------



## ISUCC

MVC goes 1-3 tonight

CU beat Northwestern

MSU had their game won vs. West Va., but a last second (miracle) 3 pointer tied it in regulation for WVU, then in OT with 5 seconds left MSU had a wide open layup to tie and send it to a 2nd OT, but missed the layup! Ugh! 

Minnesota won

Fairfield lost to UCONN

Bradley lost

SIU lost

UW-Green Bay won

Texas Tech got blown out @ ORU

Boise State is down 5 to a dreadful Iowa team with a little over 5 min. to go


----------



## agrinut

ISUCC said:


> MVC goes 1-3 tonight
> 
> CU beat Northwestern
> 
> MSU had their game won vs. West Va., but a last second (miracle) 3 pointer tied it in regulation for WVU, then in OT with 5 seconds left MSU had a wide open layup to tie and send it to a 2nd OT, but missed the layup! Ugh!
> 
> Minnesota won
> 
> Fairfield lost to UCONN
> 
> Bradley lost
> 
> SIU lost
> 
> UW-Green Bay won
> 
> Texas Tech got blown out @ ORU
> 
> Boise State is down 5 to a dreadful Iowa team with a little over 5 min. to go



Ugh.............. Bears played great for 40 needed 45


----------



## ISUCC

that was sick, MSU should have fouled when WVU had the ball at the end of regulation. That was just sick. Guy throws up a prayer and hits it. 

And Boise State is gonna lose at Iowa, they may very well go winless on the road this year. It's really too bad we didn't play them in TH

81-72 Boise State loses



agrinut said:


> Ugh.............. Bears played great for 40 needed 45


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest today (Friday) for ISU

Clemson vs. *Southern Illinois* (in Hawaii)

*Ball State* @ Morehead State (interesting matchup of teams if I may say)

*Missouri State* vs. St Mary's (CA) in Las Vegas, Bears need to rebound from devastating loss to WVU last night


----------



## Bally #50

*Ball State @ Morehead State (interesting matchup of teams if I may say)*

CC.....that is too funny.


----------



## state13

"Ball State @ Morehead State (interesting matchup of teams if I may say)

CC.....that is too funny.  "

Haha.  Nice.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

state13 said:


> "Ball State @ Morehead State (interesting matchup of teams if I may say)
> 
> CC.....that is too funny.  "
> 
> Haha.  Nice.



Made me smile.


----------



## treeman

well SIU could have given the Valley  a nice Christmas present with a win over Clemson.

But SIU completely blows it in OT 83-75.


----------



## ISUCC

I saw SIU was in OT & thought, man, they gotta WIN, but of course they didn't. Would have been a big win for them and the MVC

Ball State lost at Morehead State

Missouri State doesn't play till almost midnight. Need them to win.


----------



## ISUCC

Missouri State lost to St. Mary's (CA) 77-61. Rough couple of days for MVC teams in tourneys


----------



## ISUCC

game of interest today for ISU

SIU vs. #15 Xavier in Hawaii, on ESPN3 @ 2pm (EST)

poor SIU, not only are they awful this season, but they have to play on X-mas day, at least it's in Hawaii

would be nice to see them beat a depleted Xavier team, who has lost 3 in a row since the suspensions.


----------



## ISUCC

Southern Illinois put up a good fight, but lost to #15 Xavier in Hawaii 87-77, they end their non-con schedule at 3-8


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest to ISU for Tuesday (Dec. 27th)

*Minnesota* @ Illinois (BTN)

CS Bakersfield @ *Texas Tech*


----------



## ISUCC

Texas Tech is up on CS Bakersfield at the half @ Tech

Minnesota is down 7 at Illinois in the 2nd half, they don't look good, might be a long Big 10 season for the Gophers


----------



## ISUCC

Minnesota has tied it up at 54, 5:45 left


----------



## ISUCC

Texas Tech wins

Minnesota chokes away a game they had won 2 times, losing at Illinois in double overtime


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest for ISU today

*Fairfield* @ Drexel

*Missouri State* @ *Creighton*

*WSU *@ *Bradley*


----------



## ISUCC

if you really want to see a good game, quick, tune in to CU-MSU, 7 point game, MSU up, 6 min. to go. 

WSU is KILLING Bradley

*Fairfield* lost to Drexel


----------



## ISUCC

MSU destroyed CU by 12

WSU HAMMERED Bradley by 39


----------



## bent20

ISUCC said:


> MSU destroyed CU by 12
> 
> WSU HAMMERED Bradley by 39



Not sure losing by 12 qualifies as destroyed.


----------



## agrinut

bent20 said:


> Not sure losing by 12 qualifies as destroyed.



When you open as 10 pt favorites it is.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

bent20 said:


> Not sure losing by 12 qualifies as destroyed.



Considering it was a home game for the Jays, I'm pretty sure they say it was devastating.


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest tonight (for ISU)

*SIU @ Evansville* (on fox sports midwest at 8pm)

*UNI @ Illinois State*

*UW-Green Bay* @ Butler (free on horizon league TV)

WKU @ *UL-Monroe*

*Vanderbilt* @ Marquette


----------



## ISUCC

tonight, 

Evansville with an easy win over SIU (game not over, but UE is up by 20+ points)

Illinois State over UNI 65-61

the MVC is going to be crazy, about the only given is that SIU will be 10th. 

Vandy is CRUSHING #14 Marquette at Marquette (GO VANDY!)

UW-Green Bay lost at Butler

UL-Monroe is down to WKU at the half.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Shockers need to pickup an L in conference play soon.  Will make things even more interesting.


----------



## ISUCC

Vandy with a HUGE win at #14 Marquette last night, was never even close. 

UL-Monroe lost in OT to WKU.

Tonight's games

#21 Murray State @ *EIU*

SE Louisiana @ *Texas Tech*


----------



## ISUCC

Murray State blew out *EIU* in Charleston, Murray has a very good team

*Texas Tech *is winning easily over SE Louisiana on espnu in front of a pretty empty arena


----------



## landrus13

Creighton plays at Wichita State tonight. Need CU to win tonight and we need to make sure we beat Bradley today.


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest today (for ISU)

*Boise State* @ Idaho

Chicago State @ *Ball State*

*Drake @ Missouri State*

*Creighton @ WSU*

Arkansas State @* UL-Monroe*

*UW-Green Bay* @ Valpo


----------



## bsustu

For what it's worth, in Boise State's defense of the Iowa game.. Drmic, our leading scorer, didn't play.


Boise State up 39-33 at half vs. Idaho

Drmic with 17pts at the half. 5-7 from 3. Idaho has the rebounding edge by about 10.

Plus!

Iowa just beat Wisconsin 72-65
Wisconsin was 3-28 from 3.


----------



## bsustu

Boise over Idaho 76-73

technically, this wasn't a home game, so that's nice. Finally won a game, not in Taco Bell Arena


----------



## ISUCC

didn't realize Dmric didn't play at Iowa, otherwise Boise wins. 

Ball State won

Boise State won

Drake is down 10 at MSU in the 2nd half. 

other 3 games are later



bsustu said:


> Boise over Idaho 76-73
> 
> technically, this wasn't a home game, so that's nice. Finally won a game, not in Taco Bell Arena


----------



## ISUCC

CU at WSU on espnu, worth watching, CU up so far


----------



## SycamoreFan317

ISUCC said:


> CU at WSU on espnu, worth watching, CU up so far



On ESPN3 as well, it would be nice if Blue Jays can get this one.


----------



## ISUCC

it would be nice to have CU win, great game though, CU bolted out to a 9 point lead, then WSU stormed all the way back and leads at the half 39-31


----------



## ISUCC

UL-Monroe and UW-Green Bay both lost this afternoon as well. We need to have these 2 do better. UL-M is probably a lost cause, but UW-Green Bay needs to step it up.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

ISUCC said:


> it would be nice to have CU win, great game though, CU bolted out to a 9 point lead, then WSU stormed all the way back and leads at the half 39-31



This is close to a must win for CU, because if they lose that would put them down two games to the conference leader and no longer in control of their own destiny. Notice I said CLOSE.


----------



## ISUCC

Creighton has stormed all the way back and leads by 6 with under 7 to go. GREAT game, GREAT atmosphere at Koch Arena. 

tune in if you're not doing anything.


----------



## ISUCC

less than a minute left, CU up by 4, great game! These 2 are head and shoulders above the other 8 teams in the MVC IMO


----------



## ISUCC

CU will win! 

so MSU stands alone at the top with a 2-0 record, who woulda thought??


----------



## landrus13

IU knocked off #2 Ohio State 74-70.


----------



## agrinut

ISUCC said:


> CU will win!
> 
> so MSU stands alone at the top with a 2-0 record, who woulda thought??



This guy!!!!  still early though protect home steal one on the road.


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest today (Sunday) for ISU

*Minnesota *@ Michigan

Canisius @ *Fairfield*

*Illinois State @ Southern Illinois* (I think it's on fox sports midwest at 3pm)

*Evansville @ UNI* @ 9pm (EST) (on ESPNU)

so both MVC games on TV today


----------



## ISUCC

just to update RPI's of the team's we played this year to date (from Warren Nolan)

our RPI is 63, and SOS is 140 (and yes, this all doesn't matter, it's for informational purposes only)

the MVC has SIX teams ranked in the top 95 RPI today at Warren Nolan. I think it's safe to say SIU, Bradley, and MAYBE Evansville will be in the play in games in St. Louis, but that 4th team is going to be a VERY good team. It's gonna be a fight all season. 

EIU  211
UL-Monroe  323
Ball State  192
UW Green Bay  124
Texas Tech  195
Minnesota  18
Fairfield  76
Boise State  132
Vanderbilt  30
Drake  95
Bradley  187

our next 2 games, @ UNI (6), and vs. Missouri State (59)


----------



## ISUCC

Fairfield won over Canisius

On fox sports midwest SIU is just embarrassing Illinois State 51-35 in the 2nd half. So much for ILS being on top with MSU at 2-0

Minnesota @ Michigan is on the BTN

SIU up 59-39 now, ILS looks dreadful


----------



## Sycamore Proud

ISUCC said:


> Fairfield won over Canisius
> 
> On fox sports midwest SIU is just embarrassing Illinois State 51-35 in the 2nd half. So much for ILS being on top with MSU at 2-0
> 
> Minnesota @ Michigan is on the BTN



And so much for everyone taking the Salukis as a guaranteed win.


----------



## ISUCC

yeah, I hope this doesn't happen to us when we play down there. I thought Illinois State was gonna be pretty good after that win over UNI. 



Sycamore Proud said:


> And so much for everyone taking the Salukis as a guaranteed win.


----------



## ISUCC

SIU defeats Illinois State, so no 0-18 for SIU, could be 8 teams at 1-1* IF *UNI wins tonight. SIU scored EIGHTY SIX points, SIU never scores that much

Minnesota is trailing Michigan at halftime on BTN


----------



## ISUCC

Minnesota lost to Michigan by 5, MN now 0-2 in Big Ten


----------



## sycamorebacker

UE wins at UNI.


----------



## Callmedoc

sycamorebacker said:


> UE wins at NIU.



Northern Illinois? Man, that's amazing that they got a Non-con game mid conference...
Sorry for the snarky attitude I just hate it when people do that lol....


----------



## Sycamore Proud

A win for the Aces at NIU might be easier to understand than a win at UNI.  lol   I expected more from the Panthers.  I hope they don't decide to get it all together against us at their place.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Sycamore Proud said:


> A win for the Aces at NIU might be easier to understand than a win at UNI.  lol   I expected more from the Panthers.  I hope they don't decide to get it all together against us at their place.



They are really going to be up for us.  They look to have a good inside game too.


----------



## Gotta Hav

sycamorebacker said:


> UE wins at UNI.



thanks for the UNI update backer!  UOI....I mean IOU.   I finally got tired last night, and went to bed before the end of the game.

They were replaying the ISU/SIU game during the Eville/UNI game....  Here are two significant  MVC games (aren't they all)...and the crowds for these nationally, cable broadcasted games are just awful.

How does UNI with all of their recent MVC and NCAA successes, have a NIU sized crowd?

I enjoyed watching both games, but I like MVC basketball, but the MVC looked rinky-dink with only a handfull of fans in the stands for those games.   Of course it probably doesn't help that UNI and SIU are in towns, that are smaller than Terre Haute.

Hey, what did you think of that Setty kid from SIU?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Gotta Hav;120508
Hey said:
			
		

> I didn't watch much of the game, but I have noticed in the other games I'm watching there are some key freshmen.  Don't know if they have redshirted.  A little worrisome that frosh are contributing to other teams but not ours.  I guess having 4 good seniors and 4 good sophs means we don't need the freshmen; but does that mean that we will be playing catchup next year?


----------



## TreeTop

MOState and UE are the only undefeateds in MVC play.

Nothing against either team, but with us, Creighton, and WSU in the mix, it's a little surprising.

And SIU is going to win at least 8 conference games this year, maybe as many as 11.


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest today for ISU

Miami (Ohio) at *Vanderbilt*

*Boise State* at Fresno State (can they get that elusive road win?)


----------



## Southgrad07

Quabachi said:


> MOState and UE are the only undefeateds in MVC play.
> 
> Nothing against either team, but with us, Creighton, and WSU in the mix, it's a little surprising.
> 
> *And SIU is going to win at least 8 conference games this year, maybe as many as 11.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> What on gods green earth makes you think this is going to happen? Even if they are improving no way they sniff 10 wins. I am thinking 5 or 6 if they are lucky.


----------



## TreeTop

Southgrad07 said:


> Quabachi said:
> 
> 
> 
> MOState and UE are the only undefeateds in MVC play.
> 
> Nothing against either team, but with us, Creighton, and WSU in the mix, it's a little surprising.
> 
> *And SIU is going to win at least 8 conference games this year, maybe as many as 11.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> What on gods green earth makes you think this is going to happen? Even if they are improving no way they sniff 10 wins. I am thinking 5 or 6 if they are lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a better team than their record indicates and they will beat the weaker teams in the conference.  And they'll steal 1 or 2 from the stronger teams.   Eleven wins might be a little much....but eight or nine is absolutely in the realm of possibility.
Click to expand...


----------



## Southgrad07

Quabachi said:


> Southgrad07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a better team than their record indicates and they will beat the weaker teams in the conference.  And they'll steal 1 or 2 from the stronger teams.   Eleven wins might be a little much....but eight or nine is absolutely in the realm of possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a better team than their record but who are these "weaker teams" in the conference that they will rack up all thesed wins against? Evansville is the other supposed bottom feeder but they are 2-0 already.  Bradley will be pretty beatable for them but my point is someone has to be bottom feeder teams in the conference that go 4-14 or 6-12, it happens every year. I think SIU's ceiling is 6 or 7 wins but I guess crazier things have happen than SIU winning 10 games this year. Never know with college hoops.
Click to expand...


----------



## TreeTop

Southgrad07 said:


> Quabachi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a better team than their record but who are these "weaker teams" in the conference that they will rack up all thesed wins against? Evansville is the other supposed bottom feeder but they are 2-0 already.  Bradley will be pretty beatable for them but my point is someone has to be bottom feeder teams in the conference that go 4-14 or 6-12, it happens every year. I think SIU's ceiling is 6 or 7 wins but I guess crazier things have happen than SIU winning 10 games this year. Never know with college hoops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bradley  2 wins
> Drake   1 win
> Evansville  2 wins
> UNI  1 win
> IllState  2 wins
> Creighton  0 wins
> WSU  0 wins
> MoState  1 win
> ISU 0 wins
> 
> I'll check back at the end of Feb to see how correct or incorrect I was.
Click to expand...


----------



## ISUCC

*Vanderbilt* won by 7 over Miami (Ohio)

*Boise State* underway at Fresno State


----------



## landrus13

Fresno State leads Boise State 31-25 at halftime.


----------



## ISUCC

yeah, Boise got crushed on the road again by 13, wish we'd have won that game, oh well. 

games of interest tonight

*Drake @ Creighton*  (on espn3)


----------



## TreeTop

Quabachi said:


> Southgrad07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bradley  2 wins
> Drake   1 win
> Evansville  1 wins
> UNI  1 win
> IllState  2 wins
> Creighton  0 wins
> WSU  0 wins
> MoState  1 win
> ISU 0 wins
> 
> I'll check back at the end of Feb to see how correct or incorrect I was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, I initially said Evansville 2 wins....they already lost to the Aces.
Click to expand...


----------



## Callmedoc

I dont buy siu one bit. It's one game against a supremely young team. I think they will be the worst team in the valley still.


----------



## agrinut

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I dont buy siu one bit. It's one game against a supremely young team. I think they will be the worst team in the valley still.



Bradley might have something to say about that.


----------



## BankShot

Hey Agrinut, you gonna make it to the 'Haute this Saturday? Should be one helluva barn burner (just like last year).
If you make the trip, be sure to stop by the Bally (pre & post-game) and meet a few of the SycPride forumites. Don't let 'em monopolize the suds!


----------



## ISUCC

Creighton is absolutely destroying Drake tonight on espn3, for those not watching. 

40-25 at halftime. Sure wish we'd have won in Des Moines.


----------



## ISUCC

Creighton wins 76-59, Drake was never in it, esp. after that 11-0 start to the game


----------



## agrinut

BankShot said:


> Hey Agrinut, you gonna make it to the 'Haute this Saturday? Should be one helluva barn burner (just like last year).
> If you make the trip, be sure to stop by the Bally (pre & post-game) and meet a few of the SycPride forumites. Don't let 'em monopolize the suds!



Plan is to get there Friday night!!! Go Bears!!!


----------



## ISUCC

today's games of interest for ISU

Florida A & M @ *Ball State*

*Texas Tech* @ Oklahoma State

*EIU* @ SIU-Edwardsville

Iowa @ *Minnesota*

*SIU @ Bradley

WSU @ Evansville

Illinois State @ MSU*


----------



## BankShot

Love to see the Aces kick Ohio River mud in the faces of the Shox tonight...


----------



## agrinut

BankShot said:


> Love to see the Aces kick Ohio River mud in the faces of the Shox tonight...



I think a Wind Sheer is more likely but we will see. You guys need to stomp UNI, I haven't been impressed with them all year. Sure they one some games but I'm not sure they beat a single tourney team. SIU wins two straight beating a putrid Bradley squad.


----------



## ISUCC

results tonight

SIU over Bradley

Illinois State over Missouri State

WSU over Evansville

Ball State wins

EIU won

Minn. is playing on the BTN now

Texas Tech lost to Oklahoma State

and we are now in 9th place in the MVC after tonight's loss. (BELOW SIU by the way)


----------



## ISUCC

Minnesota lost at home to Iowa, so they're now 0-3 in the Big Ten

Today's games of interest for ISU

*UL-Monroe* @ Florida Atlantic


----------



## ISUCC

UL-Monroe lost 58-30 last night

Today's games of interest

*Fairfield* @ Siena


----------



## ISUCC

Fairfield lost to Seina last night

games of interest for ISU today

*Creighton @ Bradley

Evansville @ Illinois State

UNI @ Drake

Wichita State @ SIU*

Baylor @ *Texas Tech*

Auburn @ *Vanderbilt*

Western Michigan @ *Ball State*

*UL-Monroe* @ Florida International

*UW-Green Bay* @ Milwaukee

*EIU* @ Houston Baptist


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State just beat Evansville on a last second 3 pointer 75-73. Can't see us beating Evansville Tuesday as they are much better than us this year. 

Ball State won

Vanderbilt won easily

Texas Tech lost


----------



## ISUCC

your other MVC winners

WSU
Creighton
UNI

ISU is now in 9th place in the MVC at 1-3

Other results

UW-Green Bay lost

UL-Monroe WON

EIU won


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest today for ISU

*Fairfield* @ Manhattan

Purdue @ *Minnesota*

by the way, McDermott scored 44 points at Bradley last night, wow, and Colt Ryan scored about 27 for Evansville last night in their heartbreaking loss. Did anyone see the end of that game? Holy Cow, 2 heartbreakers in a row for UE, I have a bad feeling they are gone destroy us Tuesday.


----------



## ISUCC

*Fairfield* lost to Manhattan

Purdue is crushing *Minnesota *on BTN,


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest today for ISU

*UNI @ Creighton

Bradley @ Drake

Illinois State @ WSU

SIU @ Missouri State*

*Ball State* @ Toledo

*Vanderbilt* @ South Carolina


----------



## ISUCC

other scores of interest tonight

*Ball State* won over Toledo

*Vanderbilt* is winning over South Carolina

Missouri State beat SIU

WSU holds off Illinois State barely, Birds were down big and came all the way back and nearly won. 

Drake over Bradley (BU now 0-5)

CU is playing UNI in Omaha on espn3 now. good game.


----------



## ISUCC

CU defeats UNI by 3

UNI joins us at 2-3 in MVC play


----------



## ISUCC

just 1 game of interest tonight for ISU

Kansas @ *Texas Tech* (on espnu)


----------



## 4Q_iu

ISUCC said:


> just 1 game of interest tonight for ISU
> 
> Kansas @ *Texas Tech* (on espnu)



Think the tx tech puncher will get a suspension from the NCAA or Conf??


----------



## ISUCC

I didn't see what happened??



4Q_iu said:


> Think the tx tech puncher will get a suspension from the NCAA or Conf??


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest tonight for ISU

*Minnesota* @ Indiana (on BTN)

Detroit @ *UW Green Bay*

Tenn.-Martin @* EIU*

AR Little Rock @ *UL-Monroe*


----------



## ISUCC

score updates

0-4 MN is on the verge of beating IU at IU, too funny if they hang on. 

EIU won over Tenn. - Martin


----------



## ISUCC

Minnesota wins over IU, thank you MN!

UW-Green Bay lost

UL-Monroe will lose as well


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Gophers were Golden in Gloomington!


----------



## Sycamore624

Great win for us with Minny beating the Losers in Gloomington!

Wisconsin also wins in Mackey


----------



## ISUCC

games of interest for ISU today, friday the 13th

*CU @ Illinois State

MSU @ UNI

Drake @ Evansville

Bradley @ WSU*

Loyola (MD) @ *Fairfield*


----------



## Sycamore624

Creighton opens up a 60-46 lead over Illinois St behind Echenique rebounding and Wragge three pointers


----------



## Sycamore624

Creighton up 75-68 with 252 left. McDermott 18 pts/7 reb. Wragge 14 pts in 18 min. Gibbs 6 pts, 6 reb, 10 ast. Manigat 12 pts, Young 10 pts.


----------



## Sycamore624

Minny wins on the road at Penn State
IU gets blown out by Ohio State


----------



## ISUCC

Evansville won at Missouri State

Bradley won over UNI

weird


----------



## nwi stater

Ohio State beats i-ewww by about 20



what a shame


----------



## Sycamore624

Halftime -- Drake 41, Illinois State 33


----------



## ISUCC

Drake beat Illinois State


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

nwi stater said:


> Ohio State beats i-ewww by about 20
> 
> 
> 
> what a shame



Lol! Two thumbs up! Just wish we could say we won... Not the case so we both suck. Just Gloomington sucks more


----------



## Sycamore624

Creighton rolls Illinois State tonight 102-74...Jays had 7 guys in double figures

IU loses again on the road at Michigan


----------

